# BitDefender High CPU Usage



## kbryan

I know that this has been talked about a lot, but I haven't been able to find a solution. BitDefender's vsserv.exe process usage is higher than any other apps running, including Outlook 2013, a couple browsers, etc. How can I fix this? Current vsserv.exe usage is 656,904. I'm using the latest paid version of BitDefender Antivirus Plus on a Dell Precision with 48gb of ram, Windows 7 Pro. Thank you.


----------



## flavallee

> Dell Precision with 48gb of ram, Windows 7 Pro


What's the "service tag" and/or "express service code" number on that Dell?

Close all open windows.
Open the Windows Task Manager, then select the "Processes" tab.
What's the number of running processes, the CPU usage percentage, and physical memory percentage?

Are you having a speed or performance issue with that Dell?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## valis

I gotta ask, what are earth are you using 48 gigs for? Are you making movies or something?


----------



## kbryan

Dell T5500, Tag J6ZTBP1 (oldie, but goodie - it has been modified, more drives,fancy video card, ecc ram, scsi, etc.) No performance issues, just wonder why it is higher than everything else. I closed almost all windows. . . see screenshot. 

Valis, I do a fair amount of photo processing and tend to be working on many things at once (imaging, large interactive spreadsheets, etc.). More is better .


----------



## valis

I've got 8 gigs in my servers here, at a fortune 500 company. 48 to me seems overkill in a huge way, unless you are producing pixar quality animation. Probably have an issue with heat dispersion as well, I would think. Sometimes 'more is better' is not always correct. 

But if it works for you, hey, that is all that really matters. Bottom line is it's your machine.


----------



## flavallee

> Dell T5500, Tag J6ZTBP1


Here is the support site that's assigned to your *Dell Precision T5500 WorkStation* desktop.
It came with:
[URL='http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Xeon+E5620+%40+2.40GHz']Intel Xeon E5620 2.40 GHz quad core processor[/URL]
12 GB DDR3-1333 ECC RAM (it supports up to 48 GB, so you've obviously maxed it out)
875 watt power supply

The CPU memory and memory usage looks pretty good to me.
The list of running processes can be trimmed down a bit, but with that processor and amount of RAM, speed and performance obviously isn't an issue.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster

The likely answer to your problem with BitDefender is here
http://www.bitdefender.co.uk/support/what-is-the-vsserv-exe-process-1116.html
BUT note please only necessary with high CPU use and as far as I can see you have not

That said I agree with what has been stated
It all seems fine to me from the limited info in task manager
resource monitor will give you a far better analysis

control panel
admin tools
resource monitor


----------

